
Show HN: Git-sqlite, a custom diff and merge driver for sqlite - cannadayr
https://github.com/cannadayr/git-sqlite
======
cannadayr
If people are a little confused about what this does, it lets you track a
sqlite database using git. If a change is detected to the database, the diff
is the set of sql queries necessary to mutate the database from one state to
the next.

I have found it to be extremely useful for certain problems.

